# Television Choices: I have narrowed the field down to three and need your suggestions!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello fellow shacksters!

I am in the process of finishing my basement. The jewel to me, is the 20 x 21 home theater room. I need your help picking out the right plasma/LED television. The field has been narrowed down to three contenders:

Panasonic TCP65VT60
Sony KDL-65W850A
Sharp Aquos 70" 857 Series LED HDTV - LC70LE857U

I have looked high and low. For me, any of these appear to be a good choice. I need your help in narrowing the search down to one!

Thanks everyone.

Matthew


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Matthew,

I would pick Panasonic's VT60. Basements deserve a plasma display.

-Robert


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Robert Zohn said:


> Matthew,
> 
> I would pick Panasonic's VT60. Basements deserve a plasma display.
> 
> -Robert


Hello Robert,

My only concern with Panasonic is how poorly they are doing as a company. They are literally losing billions of dollars in the industry. We may not see them in the market in a year or two. By the way, my information comes from a Martin Logan Reserve Dealer out of Kansas City. He seemed to be very knowledgeable regarding the company's performance.

Matt


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't remember if you considered other sets but i bought a Samsung F-8500 from Robert. We used there calibration/break-in service and have been very satisfied with the unit and the service.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Between the Panasonic and the Samsung plasma, I would go with Panasonic but of course if you are concerned about the company and warranty and all the other things, then go with the Samsung F8500.

Keep in mind that Panasonic is exiting the plasma market March 2014. 

flatpanelshd gave the Samsung F8500 very positive reviews. See link here.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Panasonic will be around for many many years to come, I own a ST60 and it's been great with the best picture I have seen for an affordable display. I would not hesitate to buy one.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Panasonic will be around for many many years to come, I own a ST60 and it's been great with the best picture I have seen for an affordable display. I would not hesitate to buy one.


Hey Tony,

I hope your week is going great!

I am glad to hear you weigh in on this one. I have not auditioned the Sony and like the Panasonic better. One thing I can do is by a dealer offered extended parts and labor warranty. This would offset my concern of the viability of Panasonic.

Thanks again for your feedback.

~Matthew


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Matthew, as much as I loved my old rear projection CRT Sony TV I think they really have slipped as far as quality in the last 5 years. I was not a big supporter of plasma till I got the ST60 and I'm a believer. I replaced my 40" Sony LCD TV with it and it's literally a night and day difference.
Still my only dislike for plasma is the heat and power draw but given I live in a cooler climate the heat is not so bad and I'm sure in reality it's only adding about $5 a month to my power bill.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Panasonic is not going anywhere. They are loosing billions of Yen in the TV business, but that actually equates to about 11 million USD. Panasonic is a very very solid company with many divisions making billions of Yen and billions of USD. Panasonic is strongly committed to the TV business and is a leader in the display industry.

Personally, I do prefer Samsung's F8500 as it is significantly brighter than the VT60 and plasma displays can use more luminance. I did not bring it up as I did not want to give the impression that I was trying to switch you and I wanted to recommend the best choice of the three you has asked about. But even more importantly among the three choices plasma is definitely the right choice. 

All professional reviewers agree that Panasonic's ST60 is the price/performance leader and most agree that Samsung's F8500 or Panasonic's VT60/ZT60 are the world's best TVs regardless of price. I also agree with all of the professional TV reviewers and this was our findings at our 2013 Flat Panel Shootout Evaluation event.

If you have the time, please take a look at our 2013 Flat Panel Shootout to learn more about all of the best TVs for 2013.

Hope this helps.

-Robert


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Robert Zohn said:


> Panasonic is not going anywhere. They are loosing billions of Yen in the TV business, but that actually equates to about 11 million USD. Panasonic is a very very solid company with many divisions making billions of Yen and billions of USD. Panasonic is strongly committed to the TV business and is a leader in the display industry.
> 
> Personally, I do prefer Samsung's F8500 as it is significantly brighter than the VT60 and plasma displays can use more luminance. I did not bring it up as I did not want to give the impression that I was trying to switch you and I wanted to recommend the best choice of the three you has asked about. But even more importantly among the three choices plasma is definitely the right choice.
> 
> ...


Robert: Thanks for the GREAT analysis on the question at hand. I will go to the websites you recommend and get my study on!

~Matthew


----------

